# Jalapeno peppers in Cheddar?



## Twillingate Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

Has anyone tried putting peppers or maybe garlic in cheddar while making it? I'm trying to determine when you would add some pickled peppers or raw garlic to the curds and how much per pound of cheese. Actually, any interesting additives would be fun to try if anyone has experience in this matter.

Thanks


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I have put dried herb and red pepper mixes into my fresh cheddars before pressing, as you are breaking up the curd. If you plan on aging, I would question using raw garlic because of the potential bacteria it could introduce while it breaks down over the 60 day aging period. If using the cheddar as fresh cheese, I don't see a problem using raw or fresh additives.


----------



## Twillingate Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Jen, I'll stay away from the garlic then since I do age the cheddar for 6 months. I had some incredibly hot jalapeno from last years harvest and we preserved slices in vinegar though they are still too hot for my tastes so I think I'll soak them in water, dice them up and add them just before pressing... that ought to be an exciting wheel of cheese!


----------



## Twillingate Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, I may have future problems but at this time (aged 45 days) the cheddar I made with dried organic garlic powder and ground dried dill leaves has an incredible flavor and is holding up well through the aging process without any bad signs.
Here's hoping that one makes it out to six months or so since there's nothing better than aged cheddar!


----------



## Twillingate Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

We cracked open a couple wheels of the cheddar... The jalapeno is outrageously good and we won't have it available very long since it sells so well and everyone in my family wants some too. Plain cheddar has a wonderful sharp taste and consistency and is also selling well. The Dill and garlic we decided to let age a few more months before even tasting it since the anticipation is such a joy. 

We did find that we had to clean up the wax wheels and ultimately vacuum seal them to keep mold off of them and prevent splitting of the wax from allowing spoilage. They're still in wax but also vacuum sealed and the flavor doesn't appear to be affected. I don't know why that happens but all but one wheel had the wax crack.


----------

